# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  [HN] CNC Router 6090, 2 đầu cắt

## linhdt1121

dự án này ấp ủ từ rất lâu rồi,sau khi hội đủ mọi yếu tố h em bắt tay vào thực hiện.
cấu hình máy 60x90cm
khung máy được làm bằng thép hộp 100x100x4mm,
máy sử dụng toàn bộ là anphastep cho tốc độ cao,2 đầu cắt 1,5kw,biến tần 3,5kw
hiện tại đang chờ đồ điện về,ngày mai e sẽ tiến hành hàn khung.
phần Y dùng  ray 20 4 block, (hiện tại đang thiếu phần ray này,bác nào có thì để lại cho e với)
 phần X ray 20,vitme 2005
phần Z ray SHS của THK bản 15,vitme 2005

so bộ là thế,sau đây là thiết kế của em

 phần khung bệ trục Y e thiết kế


đã liên hệ được 1 nơi chấm tâm lỗ ray bằng máy cnc,đảm bảo song song nha các bác.

phần X này e mua đc 1 cái bệ bằng gang đúc,thiết kế hơi lạ chút là 2 ray đặt vuông góc với nhau,các bác cho e đáng giá về cái này so với thiết kế 2 ray tren 1 mặt phảng với ah


tạm thời thế,ngày mai e sẽ post tiếp,e sẽ cập nhật thường xuyên,các bác gạch đá cho e với.

----------

biết tuốt, dangtantu1988

----------


## dangtantu1988

chức mừng dự án của anh bắt đầu thi công. hi

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## writewin

thấy cái hình X quen quen, hehe, bộ này làm máy H thì cứng vô đối, còn R thì ray Y bản ít nhất 20

còn thiết kế ray X 2 răy vuông góc như thế này là chuẩn nhất, chuẩn hơn cả 2 ray song song

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

có quen thật ko bác,hehe
bộ này e mới thấy 1 cái.
e cũng đang kiếm ray 20 đấy bác ah,ai lại dùng ray 15 cho máy này.
vâng,dự  kiến 1 tháng là hoàn thành dự án,e sẽ post quá trình thi công lên,các bác đánh giá giúp e nhé.

----------


## diy1102

Nếu chạy gỗ thì em nghĩ vitme X, Z nên bước 10 là hợp lý ạ (tất nhiên phụ thuộc anphastep nữa). Phần trục X em nghĩ cái ray nằm nghiêng nên cho xuống thấp nữa sẽ vững hơn.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

vâng,bác nhìn thế thôi chứ thực tế nó xa nhau lắm,e để xa nhất có thể rùi bác ah.
thấy bác ww nói là ok là e yên tâm rùi,bệ gang này 28kg lận.

----------


## diy1102

Hix k đọc kỹ, tưởng bác ráp. Tất nhiên là ok, nhưng nếu nó xa chút nữa thì ok hơn thôi.
Ps: em tham gia thật chứ k có ý chém gió cho vui đâu.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời ơi, thông tin như vậy giống như có cha Khoac3 can dự vậy ta ??? Eh cu , chú có dính dáng không vậy Khoa ?

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## diy1102

Chắc là có rùi.

----------


## linhdt1121

a Nam cứ đùa,tối qua e gọi hỏi thăm ý kiến của a đó.nghe a h chơi hết anpha rùi a ah.quả này cho max speed luôn  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

Chắc chắn là quen rồi, vì đã dc show hàng 1 lần và cũng có ý định vác về nhà, chỉ mổi tội trọng lượng nặng quá tiền chuyển hơn cả tiền hàng nên  ............

----------


## Khoa C3

Em chỉ bán mỗi cái bệ gang 500k lời 7 cốc nước mía thôi mờ  :Wink:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## solero

Dự án MDF lại leo thang rồi...

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

tình hình là mấy ngày hôm nay bận quá,e mới làm đc thế này



thêm cái clip e so tạm.

----------


## linhdt1121

món quà hôm nay mới nhận từ anh chàng ghét chiến tranh,yêu hòa bình  :Smile: 









hiện tại e đang thiếu 1 cặp ray  vuông 20,dài 1200 mà chưa kiếm đc,bác nào có thì để lại cho e để hoàn thiện em nó với.e ko thích dùng đồ tầu mới,chỉ thích nhật cũ thoai.

----------


## writewin

Cái khung dưới to hơn tí là đẹp rồi,hehe, ray thi em có nhưng toàn 15

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Cái khung dưới to hơn tí là đẹp rồi,hehe, ray thi em có nhưng toàn 15


vâng,nhưng nó ko ảnh hưởng đến kết cấu,cái này e sẽ rút kinh nghiệm
ray 15 liệu có đủ chắc chắn ko bác.
có mấy bác thương gia liên lạc với em bán hàng tầu nhưng e ko thích,ko chơi với khựa nữa heheeh

----------


## linhdt1121

nghỉ mấy ngày h em mới đc thêm thế này.
dàn điện với cái bộ Z
 



 







 






vitme của e bước 4,dùng anpha step ASM66 liệu có gánh nổi 1 con spin ko các bác nhể

----------


## biết tuốt

vit me truc x phải cắt đi phí nhể

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Linh biết đầu tư rồi đó nha , đã kiếm được ray 20 chưa ?

----------


## linhdt1121

cái máy này e kết quả X với Z nhất.
X thì là gang đúc,đc gia công mài phẳng 2 mặt bắt ray,quá tuyệt vời
còn Z tuy hơi xấu xí (mặt sau0 nhưng cũng đc gia công kỹ,với lại dùng toàn đồ xịn.cái ray NSK mới lắm.còn cái vitme thì trên thân có ghi 2003,e nghe nói cấp chính xác là C3,cái này là nguyên bộ với cái gối BK mầu xanh luôn,mó còn cái áo vitme nữa cơ,e tháo ra vệ sinh chưa lắp vào.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác Linh biết đầu tư rồi đó nha , đã kiếm được ray 20 chưa ?


sao e ko cảm ơn đc bài a Nam.
e kiếm đc ray 15 JAV bác ah,ray của WW.chắc t4 e nhận đc.ray JAV e thấy còn tốt chán
ah quên,cái trục Z còn có cái mặt bích bằng thép nhật,tháo ra từ bộ mini của đồng chí Quảng nữa,mai lôi ra đo,nếu bắt vừa 2 spin thì mang đi phay luôn.em máy này có gì tốt nhất e dồn hết cho nó roài.

----------


## writewin

con 66 đó kéo 2 con spin vô tư nhất là visme bước 4 nữa, để an toàn thì thêm cho em nó cặp lò xo thế là xong, cái máy cnc 2 đầu 25x50 em làm cho khách kéo tà tà cả năm nay có bị j đâu

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

chân 9 => step +
chân 10 => step _
chân 11 => Dir +
chân 12 => Dir -

phải ko a nhỉ,từ bé đến h mới đc sờ cái driver xịn thế này  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

9 vào dây xung ( step ) 11 vào hướng (Dir ) , còn 10 và 12 vào dây  ground PC .

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## writewin

hé hé đang lung tung trong đầu té ra mình vẩn nhớ đúng mấy sợi dây, haha, hôm trước đi giao hàng hụt xém tiêu cái di động với bị cảm lạnh,haha 
nhưng lâu lâu dc tắm mưa cũng đã với chạy xe trong mưa to, thời sinh viên hay chơi h thì ko còn, vô tình dc đổi gió thấy vui vui, ha ha

----------


## linhdt1121

e mới làm đc thế này.

----------


## linhdt1121

bài trên e up nhầm ảnh,h chúng nó mời chèo lên nhau thật sự  :Smile: )

----------


## Khoa C3

sao ko cắt ray X đi cho đẹp nhỉ.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

e chưa cắt,xong roài cắt
mai có ray Y về ráp nốt,chắc cuối tuần chờ vitme Y về cho lên là hòm hòm  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

cây vitme của bác tháo đai ốc ra lúc lắp vào cũng mệt đấy  :Big Grin:   thừa bi cho em nhé  :Big Grin:    , bác lắp không cẩn thận bị nó vào cái rãnh cụt (em không biết diễn tả như nào) nó không hồi tiếp được nó kẹt à

----------


## linhdt1121

> cây vitme của bác tháo đai ốc ra lúc lắp vào cũng mệt đấy   thừa bi cho em nhé    , bác lắp không cẩn thận bị nó vào cái rãnh cụt (em không biết diễn tả như nào) nó không hồi tiếp được nó kẹt à


lần đầu đúng là e bị kẹt thật nhưng đó là do ko biết cách lắp,e thấy cái lỗ ốc bắt cái giữ rãnh hồi bi vừa viên bi thế là cho bi vào theo đường đó nhưng h mới biết là bi có chỉ có trong khoảng giữa 2 rãnh hồi thôi,bác tháo ra sẽ thấy cái rãnh hồi nó ăn sâu xuống 1 ít,sờ tay sẽ thấy gợn.e cũng chả biết diễn tả thế nào cả nhưng từ sau lần đầu đó h e lắp phát đc luôn.
đúng là có phá mới biết đc
cái bi này của e là 2,3mm và e cũng đang cần mua bi cỡ này,bác biết đâu bác thì chỉ e nhé,mua khoảng 200 viên

----------


## biết tuốt

bi vitme thì chợ trời k có ròi

----------


## linhdt1121

cái này e tạm gọi là tủ điện.cuối cố hoàn thành những gì đang có trong cái tủ,chờ cái biến tần về nữa nối vào cho xong luôn.

----------


## biết tuốt

> cái này e tạm gọi là tủ điện.cuối cố hoàn thành những gì đang có trong cái tủ,chờ cái biến tần về nữa nối vào cho xong luôn.


loại driver này chạy được step 5 phase 10 dây k bác

----------


## linhdt1121

cái này là alphastep mà bác.
mà tiện đây các bác so sánh giúp em bộ alphastep 66 này với 5 pha UPH599 thì cái nào ngon hơn vậy.

----------


## Gamo

Step 5 pha 10 day bác vặn các dây với nhau là xong.

Alpha step em thấy ngon hơn á: có hồi tiếp, torque lớn ở tốc độ cao.

----------

biết tuốt, linhdt1121

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì thấy anpha step chỉ thua AC servo thôi , đừng so sánh chuyên sâu chi cho mệt.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

tại e cũng có tính dễ nghiện ngập,nhìn chú Quảng bán bộ 5 pha thấy ngon quá,tính mua về làm của để dành nên e tham khảo ý kiến các bác.
mà công nhận cái món này dễ gây nghiện ghê gớm các bác nhể  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Quay đầu là bờ, bác ạ ;D

Nói đùa thôi, thú vui lành mạnh, tốn tiền mà

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngày xưa em làm máy nên thấy phù hợp là mua, mua riết đâm ra cái gì cũng muốn mua , mua hoài hết tiền đem ra bán , bán xong rồi mua lại , đúng là cái vòng lẩn quẩn , chưa thấy tiền lời đâu chỉ thấy lời ra 1 đống ve chai bán không ai mua ..... chắc đem cho bớt quá HÉ hé .

----------


## Gamo

ui, bác Nam dễ xương, cho là em nhận hết

----------


## linhdt1121

làm đc xong mấy ngày rồi mà h mới up đc lên.mai chờ lấy nốt vitme Y nữa là e cho chúng nó nằm đè lên nhau hết.2 ngày hôm nay đau đầu với cái tủ điện,trông bé xíu thế mà h lan giải ra nhiều quá,đua đòi với bác WW cũng bật tắt riêng từng spin với bơm nc tự động.

----------

Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

bác tiếc của hay sao mà để ray thòi lòi thế

----------


## linhdt1121

cả 3 trục e đều thừa,X thì đã cắt,Y thì chưa kịp mang đi cắt còn Z để theo lò xo  :Smile: )
e cắt dây nên mỗi lần mang đi cắt hơi ngại

----------


## biết tuốt

hjc. cắt cụt ray mà bác cắt dây đại gia quá  :Big Grin:   em căt máy căt sắt thường thôi

----------


## ahdvip

hic, cắt ray mà cắt dây luôn, quá dữ  :Wink:

----------


## linhdt1121

nó ko đẹp bác ah,cắt bằng máy cắt sắt nó hay bị cháy đen đầu ray.cắt dây có gì đâu mà tốn,e đi cắt nhiều nó rẻ ko ah.
bác cứ tính 1,8k cho 1 cm2,cả công gá nữa thì 50k chứ bao nhiêu

----------


## linhdt1121

> hic, cắt ray mà cắt dây luôn, quá dữ


cái ray của em đang tráng sáng mịn màng như da em bé,tự nhiên nó đen thùi lũi ở đầu,mất cảm tình lắm bác ah.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chiêu cắt dây em xúi đới  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Bó chim với chú Khoa, chú xúi anh em làm đại gia không ..... tía nó, giờ cha nào cũng có máy hết mà chẳng biết mấy ổng làm cái gì với cái máy , toàn khoe hoàn thành con máy xong rồi thôi..... thảm như cái mền.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bó chim với chú Khoa, chú xúi anh em làm đại gia không ..... tía nó, giờ cha nào cũng có máy hết mà chẳng biết mấy ổng làm cái gì với cái máy , toàn khoe hoàn thành con máy xong rồi thôi..... thảm như cái mền.


có gì đâu mà đại gia đâu a Nam,e cắt hết chỗ ray đó giỏi thì hết 100k,so với đồ các bác dùng thì chỉ là tiểu thiếu gia thôi ah,cái cha xúi bẩy e kia còn cắt dây nguyên 2 cái bánh răng kìa,chả biết đi xọc răng hay cán răng nó có rẻ hơn nhiều ko nữa.

----------


## Khoa C3

Răng cắt dây là phải rồi, cắt sắt để hàn em còn cắt dây mới liều  :Wink:

----------


## writewin

bánh răng hay puly răng thì đi cắt dây cho nhanh anh ah, nhanh và chính xác hơn nữa, phay thì em phay hoài, 1 2 cái thì lười làm lắm nên cắt dây là hợp ly, gởi hàng cho anh sui quá, haha lần trước thì vào nước sém tèo, h tèo thật rồi

----------


## linhdt1121

hic hic,thê ngày mốt e có nhận đc hàng ko đấy,e cần gấp lắm roài.
chỗ gần nhà e có xưởng chuyên làm bánh răng,có máy sọc răng và cán răng,e thấy cán răng là nhanh nhất.

----------


## linhdt1121

ah mà e ít tuổi hơn anh,a cứ gọi thế e ngại chít.e đang có kế hoạch trước khi đi học sẽ làm chuyến ĐN với sài gòn,e vào thì cho em qua thăm xưởng nha.

----------


## writewin

qua thoải mái ^^, có j đâu, phay bánh răng nhỏ thì nhanh thật nhưng làm 1 2 cái thì lười làm lắm ^^

----------


## linhdt1121

cuối cùng thì em lúc cung chịu nhúc nhíc,em mất đúng 1 ngày để làm cho nó chạy,mệt thật đấy

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Sắp ngon rồi bác nhỉ?

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

cũng sắp rồi bác ah,sắp tổng kết đc roài.

----------


## linhdt1121

cuối cùng e nó cũng chịu chạy,nhưng là với  plannet USB,chứ mach3 đang gặp sự cố.
hiện tại truc X đang mất bước nhưng đã tìm đc nguyên nhân,do nguồn của e yếu,hiện tại đã đặt quấn bộ nguồn mới,nguồn Minh Quang lởm quá.mai lấy nguồn mới về e quay clip khác cho  nó rõ nét hơn,các bác ném đá cho dễ  :Smile:

----------


## jimmyli

có mạch planet sao không sài luôn cho tiện hã anh chuyển sang mach3 làm gì cho nó rắc rối

----------


## linhdt1121

thành quả của em đây các bác ah

----------

biết tuốt, writewin

----------


## ahdvip

> thành quả của em đây các bác ah


hàng trên chắc kẹp spindle chưa chắc,  :Wink:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## diy1102

Cơ bản là ngon rồi. Chỉ trang điểm nữa thôi.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> hàng trên chắc kẹp spindle chưa chắc,


cái này do e kẹp bút dài quá,nó bị chạm giấy chút.mà em tháo Z nên nó có vết chuyển
còn cái hình tròn nữa mà e quên ko chụp,cũng tròn xoe bác ah.

@ a Kiên: cũng còn nhiều việc a ah,

----------


## diy1102

Chú lộ tên anh rồi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hay za, chúc mừng bác, đẹp. con máy tóc tai dài ra đầy đủ, hai con spin của bác thông số thế nào vậy, bác cho em tý kinh nghiệm nhé

----------


## diy1102

Spin 1,5kw, của tq bác ạ. Con này hn 2 ae đã có kế hoạch lột xác em này. Các bác cứ hóng nhé hehe.

----------

linhdt1121, thucongmynghe79

----------


## linhdt1121

> hay za, chúc mừng bác, đẹp. con máy tóc tai dài ra đầy đủ, hai con spin của bác thông số thế nào vậy, bác cho em tý kinh nghiệm nhé


2 ngày nay 2 ngập cổ với việc sửa chữa và hoàn thiện con máy này mà quên ko vào đọc tin của bác.
2 động cơ của em là loại 1,5kw ,biến tần của em là 3,7kw
bác làm nhiều thì làm 1 con 2,2kw cho nó khỏe,biến tần cứ làm con 3,7 cũng chênh lệch ko nhiều bác ah,sau bác thêm 1 đầu cắt chắc cũng kéo đc.hôm nào xong máy e post clip cho các bác ném đá,chứ mấy hôm này làm bở hơi ta ra ko ah

----------


## linhdt1121

> Spin 1,5kw, của tq bác ạ. Con này hn 2 ae đã có kế hoạch lột xác em này. Các bác cứ hóng nhé hehe.


lột xác,lột xác thành máy khác hahaha.
công nhận là cũng đẹp hơn đấy bác ah.hề hề

----------


## biết tuốt

phương án của chú như nào vậy linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

chủ yếu là làm lại Y thôi bác ah,X với Z giữ nguyên vì nó đc gia công chuẩn.
Y sẽ đc làm gọn,nhẹ và trọng tâm đc hạ thấp hơn.cơ bản chiều nay căn chỉnh là ok rồi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> 2 ngày nay 2 ngập cổ với việc sửa chữa và hoàn thiện con máy này mà quên ko vào đọc tin của bác.
> 2 động cơ của em là loại 1,5kw ,biến tần của em là 3,7kw
> bác làm nhiều thì làm 1 con 2,2kw cho nó khỏe,biến tần cứ làm con 3,7 cũng chênh lệch ko nhiều bác ah,sau bác thêm 1 đầu cắt chắc cũng kéo đc.hôm nào xong máy e post clip cho các bác ném đá,chứ mấy hôm này làm bở hơi ta ra ko ah


đang hóng bác đây,,,náo nức lắm rồi

----------


## writewin

linh ơi bửa nào em đi mua mạch điện tử thì đi mua dùm anh máy cái mạch nguồn ngoài chổ em đi mua vừa rồi với khánh giúp anh tí nhé, về làm mạch sạc di động ^^

----------


## linhdt1121

hiện tại máy e đã hoàn thành 99%,còn sơn sửa nữa mà e lười quá,h chả còn tâm chí làm nữa vì sắp phải bỏ dở cái nghiệp chế cháo này.
em xin cảm ơn toàn thể AE đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ để em có thể hoàn thành con máy đầu tay này,đặc biệt e gửi lời cảm ơn đến các anh Khoac3,anh DIY1102,anh Thắng WW,anh Namcnc,đồng chí manhst.... đã rất nhiệt tình giúp đỡ em trong những khi khó khăn nhất
tạm dời xa 4rum 1 thời gian,sau quay lại e sẽ lại tiếp tục.
chào thân ái và quyết thắng.
1 vài hình ảnh sản phẩm đầu tay.


em đục bằng gỗ thông nên nó hơi có sơ,cái bông hoa bằng gỗ nghiến nó mịn lắm mà máy ảnh cùi,chả thấy gì  :Big Grin: 






@ a Thắng: đọc tn của a đã lâu nhưng lúc đó e cắm đầu vào cái máy,chả đi đâu đc,mà cũng chẳng còn tâm trí đâu mà đi ra ngoài.xin lỗi a nhé
a có thể bảo Khánh gọi thẳng cho anh chủ này cũng làm kỹ thuật,cũng rất dễ chịu,hôm trước Khánh có lấy số điện thoại đó a ah.

----------

diy1102, writewin

----------


## diy1102

Bức cá chép của anh đẹp thế sao chú đục xấu thế hihi. Thế khi nào về mang cho anh cái đồ nghề của anh nhé.

----------


## linhdt1121

ok anh,chiều mai e mang qua a.
gỗ thông anh ah,nó sơ thấy mama.e đục mấy bông hoa nhỏ nhỏ kia bằng cái gỗ nghiến thì on,chả có tí tẹo nào luôn

----------


## diy1102

Hihi chúc mừng. Sao k có bài view tổng thể từ trong ra ngoài cho ae chém.

----------


## linhdt1121

h e chán lắm rồi,còn cái quạt còn chưa buồn lắp này,thôi thê để tối mai mượn ai phôn chụp rồi up từ từ cho đỡ nhớ vậy.

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sao gỗ thông nó sơ thế vậy, gổ tươi à, em đang muốn xem con máy bác lại up sản phẩm. hix..

----------


## linhdt1121

vâng bác ah,nó tươi nguyên mà lại bị nứt nữa chứ,để mai e up,mai e dọn dẹp vào chụp cho nó đẹp gái.chứ h bừa bộn lắm,nhìn toàn thấy mùn cưa thôi :Smile: 
cái số e nó khổ thế đấy,cái miếng gỗ này nó vừa khít cái file,e chuyển vam mấy lần nên nó có vết những lần chuyển,khổ quá miếng gỗ hẳn hoi cũng ko có,huhu

----------


## diy1102

Mà chú k rửa máy à?
Bức cá chép đó đục mấy tiếng?

----------


## linhdt1121

haha,con này có tưới nguội đâu anh mà cho nc vào dc
đợi ít time nữa e về rồi AE gặp nhau rồi rửa a nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

nhìn cái hình biết chắc chắn rằng khung máy và thùng điện chưa dc tiếp đất, ha ha, gặp cái lổi vẹc chăm quá đáng, bỏ lơ nó là nó chạy ngon còn lon ton vô coi là bị, ha ha đúng ko linh

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

em mà ko vướng con này nhất định phải vào ĐN như lúc trước hẹn anh.
e cố thu xếp đc sẽ vào,có khi lúc về mang đc 1 thùng phi cái "khôn" về đấy.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Mà chú k rửa máy à?
> Bức cá chép đó đục mấy tiếng?


3h,nhanh hay chậm hả a.vẫn nguyên 10mm đấy a,hôm qua nhắm mắt mua 2 con dao 50k về gẫy cả 2 vì cái tội ko nhấc Z lên cứ thế kéo X,Y bằng jog.tiếc đứt ruột.
hôm nay mua hộp dao tầu có 100k thì nó cahr gẫy cái nào,dao V3,30 độ đấy a,có đúng với a khai trong file ko anh

----------


## diy1102

> 3h,nhanh hay chậm hả a.vẫn nguyên 10mm đấy a,hôm qua nhắm mắt mua 2 con dao 50k về gẫy cả 2 vì cái tội ko nhấc Z lên cứ thế kéo X,Y bằng jog.tiếc đứt ruột.
> hôm nay mua hộp dao tầu có 100k thì nó cahr gẫy cái nào,dao V3,30 độ đấy a,có đúng với a khai trong file ko anh


Hehe 3 tiếng là ngon rồi. Sao cái file đó chú bảo nó chạy z kiểu gì mà. File đó là anh tự xuất gcode.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

ko,lúc e set tọa độ đấy,quên ko kéo Z cao lên,nó vướng vài cái vam bắt phôi,tèo mất 2 con dao  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> ko,lúc e set tọa độ đấy,quên ko kéo Z cao lên,nó vướng vài cái vam bắt phôi,tèo mất 2 con dao


Kinh nghiệm và kỹ năng có 2 con dao quá rẻ hihi

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> ko,lúc e set tọa độ đấy,quên ko kéo Z cao lên,nó vướng vài cái vam bắt phôi,tèo mất 2 con dao


ka ka, chúc mừng chú có con máy để quậy,,,,

----------


## diy1102

Vụ bán driver thế nào rồi?

----------


## linhdt1121

có bác đặt hôm trước nc với a đấy,nhưng chưa đến lấy a ah,đang túng thiếu trang trải nợ nần trước khi về mà chả bác nào vác đi cho cả

----------


## diy1102

> có bác đặt hôm trước nc với a đấy,nhưng chưa đến lấy a ah,đang túng thiếu trang trải nợ nần trước khi về mà chả bác nào vác đi cho cả


Dọn đồ đi, có gì thanh lý a lấy ráp cho mấy chú chơi mod case đang nhờ dựng một con.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bán bộ nào nhỉ, sao ko rao ai biết mà mua

----------


## diy1102

> bán bộ nào nhỉ, sao ko rao ai biết mà mua


 của anh đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/22...driver-va-step

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bộ này nhỏ quá, mình đàng tìm bộ lớn hơn,

----------


## linhdt1121

> Dọn đồ đi, có gì thanh lý a lấy ráp cho mấy chú chơi mod case đang nhờ dựng một con.


 cũng chả còn gì a ah,có mỗi mấy món đó thôi,còn vitme với ray thì có việc như hôm trước nói với a đó,hi vọng cuối tuần đc về để mầm e nó.chắc phải 1 năm mới xong mất.

----------


## diy1102

> cũng chả còn gì a ah,có mỗi mấy món đó thôi,còn vitme với ray thì có việc như hôm trước nói với a đó,hi vọng cuối tuần đc về để mầm e nó.chắc phải 1 năm mới xong mất.


Hehe đùa thôi của mình ghịch thì thích đồ sưu tầm, chứ khác thì xài mới cho nhàn.
Ps: chú dùng đồ sưu tầm thấy nó khổ k?

----------


## biết tuốt

chúc mừng thớt nhá  :Wink:  đã có cố gắng vượt bậc mà lại bỏ nghề tiếc ghê  :Wink:

----------


## linhdt1121

sản phẩm mới của e,

----------


## Nam CNC

dao cùn , bước thưa quá .... test cái nào nho nhỏ thôi , chỉnh chế độ chạy mượt và mịn vào để thử chất lượng chứ chú.... còn ai chơi thô thì sau này tính.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

dạ a,e có cái bông hoa nho nhỏ,kích thước 30x30 cũng mịn lắm,em chạy dao v10.
bước Y nó là 0.18 a ah.e ko làm file đc nên cứ có gì chạy đấy  :Big Grin: 
máy ảnh của e cùi quá,nhưng bên ngoài trông đẹp hơn.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> dao cùn , bước thưa quá .... test cái nào nho nhỏ thôi ,....


cha Nam nhà tui có câu dao cùn, bước thưa đọc thấy buồn cười chít được...ka.ka,
chú Linh lên 4rum xin ae cái file triện rồng ấy mà tets, bảo đảm chả khoái tít mù....tui hứa hẹn rồi đấy, hảy đợi đấy, tui sẽ xuống núi, bây giờ trình còi ko dám hé răng....

----------


## linhdt1121

a có chả cho e luôn,kích thước thế nào đấy a để e chuẩn bị phôi,e nghèo cái khoản này lắm,kiếm mãi ko đc mẩu gỗ ra hồn,hôm nay phải cắt cái ra để chạy thử đấy,nhưng nó nhiều rác quá,phải đục sâu hơn file thì mới ra đc thế kia.

----------

CKD, writewin

----------


## diy1102

Lên ảnh trông ngon hơn hi hi. Nhưng học cách chụp đi, nhìn chả hình dung đc cái gì chú ạ.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> a có chả cho e luôn,kích thước thế nào đấy a để e chuẩn bị phôi,e nghèo cái khoản này lắm,kiếm mãi ko đc mẩu gỗ ra hồn,hôm nay phải cắt cái ra để chạy thử đấy,nhưng nó nhiều rác quá,phải đục sâu hơn file thì mới ra đc thế kia.


Ôi con máy hoành tráng quá, tuyệt, mai rảnh làm cái file nhờ chú test thử xem nào, mà chú chộp thế kia cho đây tức tối thế, hic.tổng thể một phát đê, ae còn chém nữa chứ, con máy này tổng thiệt hại bao nhiêu vậy, ko tính khoản  tiền ôm iết bia bọt cho lão DIY1102 nhé.ke ke

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

mấy trang trước có tổng thể mà anh,thôi để tối e gửi cho a sau.
con máy này e ko làm chân cho nó,nên khi chụp chả thấy hoàng tráng gì cả.
tổng thiệt hại e cũng ko rõ,lúc mới làm thì còn ghi chép nhưng sau chán lại thôi,chỉ biết là lúc trước làm có 25tr,bây h em nợ 20tr nữa.trong quá trình làm còn mang cả tiền lương,tiền ng khác trả nợ ra để làm nữa.h e cũng ko biết nó hết bao nhiêu  :Big Grin: 
nhưng con máy này của e có nhiều thứ ko thừa,VD như chơi cả 3 trục đều anpha hết,thông thường chỉ chơi trục Z thôi,x,y thì step thường.

----------

nguyenquan7070

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vậy con máy chú hơn 60tr,khung sắt hay nhôm vậy,giá này vẫn còn rẻ mà...mình dự định làm con máy 1212 mà dự toán kinh phí phần điện +trượt+vitme đã 40 củ rồi, cơ khi bàn máy 20 củ nửa chưa tính phát sinh...hay za chắc mua luôn cái máy cho khỏe...

----------


## linhdt1121

máy này Y với Z là sắt.còn bộ X là gang đúc tháo ra từ con máy công nghiệp  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

mua tấm gỗ MDF hoặc gỗ HFD 8li hoặc 16li về test bét nhè anh ơi, còn gỗ xịn để dành chạy kiếm cơm  :Big Grin:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

e thấy phần phát sinh mới tốn,anh tính toán kỹ với lại có kinh nghiệm và dụng cụ rồi thì đỡ hơn rất nhiều.kiểu như xây nhà đấy,phần thô chả đáng nhưng hoàn thiện nó mới tốn kém  :Big Grin: 
ah mà quên,đấy là con máy này e bỏ qua phần làm đẹp đấy,e ko thích nhìn thì đẹp mà chạy chả ra gì,a làm đẹp cho nó nữa thì cũng mất thêm 1 khoản như chấn tôn,hay sơn tĩnh điện nhưng bù lại nhìn cực đẹp.
nhưng theo em nếu làm thương mại thì cần chứ làm cho mình thì bỏ qua a ah.cứ chạy ngon là đc.

----------


## writewin

quang trọng nhất là nó làm dc việc của mình và mình cảm thấy đáng đồng tiền bát gạo bỏ ra là tốt lắm rồi, làm cho đẹp nhưng chạy ko ổn định thì cũng vất đi thôi ah, 

lắp máy cho bản thân dùng thì đơn giản hơn nhiều còn lắp máy cho khách thì phải tính toán và cân đối nhiều thứ hơn nhiều, chất lượng tốt nhất trong giá tiền tốt nhất có thể chấp nhận dc, anh cũng chú trọng nhất phần cơ khí sao cho thật tốt và ổn định nên phần thẩm mỹ làm rất cùi mặc dù chỉ tốn tí công đo đạt và vài cuộc điện thoại ^^, làm kỹ nhưng lâu lâu cũng trúng phải hàng bà điên thì cũng mệt ^^

----------

linhdt1121, thuhanoi

----------


## linhdt1121

sản phẩm mới của em,test chiều dài máy
hình ảnh tổng thể đây nhé bác Thucongmynghe

----------


## linhdt1121

tốc độ của e đã đc cải thiện,hiện tại e đang để 7000,ko tăng lên đc vì lỡ cài đặt max là 7000,cài đặt lại phải chạy lại từ đầu nhưng thấy vẫn có thể tăng nữa.e đục cái này sâu 10mm,kt 100x900 mất tổng cộng 4h45p.

----------


## writewin

vis me X và Z em bước bao nhiêu nhỉ, nếu X bước 20 thì lên 10 hay 12k đi em ko có vấn đề j đâu, Z cũng thế, lên 10k là chạy thấy sợ hỏng máy rồi

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

X e bước 10 và Z bước 4,em thấy thế này là bảo đảm tốc rồi,để sau sẽ tăng dần sau.ko theo anh đc hehehehe

----------


## diy1102

Con này x, y bước 10, rất tiếc z bước 4, nên k cải thiện đc tốc độ nữa.
Ps: mà sao lại cải thiện đc tốc độ ao với lúc đầu? Lý do sao vậy? A k dùng cái bob usb đó nên k hiểu. A thấy sản phẩm vẫn k đc mịn thì pải.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

đồng chí Mạnh cài lại thông số cho e,do thông số mình chưa tối ưu thôi anh ah.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Có thế chứ, cơ khí ổn, điện cũng thuộc hàng có số vậy mà hihi
Vụ trục a b c thế nào để anh lên kế hoạch.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

dành cho e mấy miếng gỗ trắc nhé,đang có đồng chí dụ dỗ làm 1 cặp song sinh.sợ hết cái nghịch nhưng sợ ko đủ thời gian,cuối tuần đc về có 1,2 ngày.

----------


## diy1102

Hihi bao giờ máy hết test anh mới mang gỗ trắc cho chú nhé. A hỏi vụ cái truc a hôm qua chú hỏi mà.

----------

